

How to Get a Life - loquace
http://30sleeps.com/blog/2008/03/09/how-to-get-a-life/

======
aneesh
Good advice. There's a balance between reaching out too much, and not reaching
out enough. Almost everyone I know (myself included), errs on the side of not
reaching out enough.

So, go ahead, cold-email someone. Say "hi" to the person sitting next to you
on the subway. You just might meet someone interesting.

